# PE nightmare...



## Graffy (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, would you believe I had a very detailed dream about being led to my execution the night before the test? I also slept only half the night because for some reason, I got stupid and ate a pint of Hagen Daz ice cream. File that under "Things I'll Do Differently Next Time..."

Actually, the real nightmare didn't happen to me, but it did happen... I took the PE at the Midwest conf. Center outside Chicago. My wife stuck around and read a book for 10 hours (and she's 8+ mos pregnant). Anyway, after I came out of the test, she told me that as she sat and read her book in the upper lobby of the conference center, a large glut of people suddenly filled the lower lobby, disappearing into a room downstairs. Moments later, a voice on a PA system announced, "Ladies and Gentlemen, Mr. Howie Mandel!" Apparently, Howie Mandel has a game show called "Deal or No Deal" and it was being taped directly below one of the exam rooms - luckily not the room I was in. I'm told it was an extremely disruptive experience. I do remember the night before noting in the CERM checklist to add ear plugs to my test pack. I didn't need them, but I sure hope the people in the other exam room brought theirs. I'd like to hear from one of the unfortunate souls that got the brunt of Mr. Mandel's game show... :true:

As for me, I took the Transpo focus in the afternoon. Test was way easier than expected. Cumulatively speaking, I spent 5 hours solving problems and another 3 checking them. Either I passed or I bombed. We shall see.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2006)

I didnt have anything that bad with nosie, but I have heard off similar things and if I have to retest will bring some earplugs!

My problem was I got mixed up on the way to the exam (took it in Macon, GA) and got there late and I was running full speed dragging all those books, and the old lady at the door was yelling, come on you have 2 minutes!

Then when I got to my seat I realized I had left my calculator in the car and had to beg to be able to go retrieve it,,, so then I ran back out and back in....

bad thing is that I woke up at 5:00 AM and hung out in the hotel waiting to leave.....


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like some really bad experiences. My site was all good. The instructions were really long though. We had 45 min for lunch and including that we were in that damn room for 11 hours that day....that sucked!

:suicide:


----------



## DVINNY (May 1, 2006)

My test site is a 2 hour drive away, and I didn't want to get a hotel down there. I figured that I would feel better sleeping in my own bed and leaving a little after 4:00 am to get there than I would try to sleep in a hotel.

IT RAINED LIKE A MONSOON ALL THE WAY THERE. What a terrible drive. Woke me up though.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

mine was only about 2.5 hours from the house (macon, ga vesus I live in North Atlanta) I didnt want to risk sleeping in so I stayed down around Macon, but then ended up almost being late anyways ,so I might do that if there is a next time.. but hopefully there will be no "next time"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

All in all, my experience was pretty painless. I got a motel room about 15 minutes away from the site. I live over an hour away so a motel was my best bet.

I slept pretty well, got there in plenty of time, etc.

The only scare I had was that I was organizing my references the night before the test, and couldn't find my calculator momentarily. Yikes!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I too made it a point to scope out the site the day before. I did it on the way to the motel.

I took it at the Masonic Temple in Northfield, VT.

I probably got there around 6:50 AM on test day. I was lucky to be one of the first people there, parking was minimal. I parallel parked on a side street, and didn't have to haul my books too far.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

the sad thing for me, is that I was in a national guard unit in macon about 3 miles from where the test site was, so I knew where the building was, but I underestimated an actual AM traffic problem even way down in Macon(middle Georgia) also they had signs up for "Exam Parking" but I guess they had either been messed with or installed wrong, because they pointed to the back of the building, where there were a bunch of cars, but after i unloaded all those books and walked up to the building a maintenance worker told me I had to enter from the other side, so i had to reload everythign up and then rush around to the correct side, all in all I got there with about 2 minutes to spare.....

Also bringing some snacks during the test is a good idea, and some water.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

I also scoped the test site out the day before... I'm very glad I did. My test was in Columbia SC and it took me a little bit to find it. I talked to a security guard there and he confirmed no parking fees and everything. I definitely recommend doing this the "next time".

I also brought a six pack cooler with food. I had bottled water, and sandwiches. That worked out pretty well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I had a cooler in my car as well. Sandwiches, fruit, juice, water, etc. My water bottle was starting to warm up during the exam, so a cool drink was a real life treat.


----------



## ngandy1000 (May 3, 2006)

Some of those stories sound pretty scary. I was extremely lucky with my test site. I tested in Cleveland and I live about 10 minutes walking from the site. My wife drove me and I waited in the car until they started letting people in. During lunch, my wife picked me up and drove me home with lunch waiting for me and I watched TV while I was eating. Then I took a short nap to recharge. When I got back for the afternoon, I could see that a lot of people couldn't find anything to eat since there isn't any restaurant that was visible from the site. After the exam, I returned all my reference books to the library. I was really surprised how well things worked out.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

I f I had to see my wife at lunch it would have killed me, she would have asked me 100 times : How did you do? how did you do? How did you do?.....X 10^6!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2006)

I was glas I was away in a motel. I didn't really feel like talking to anyone. Girlfriend, parents, coworkers, etc.

At lunch time, I just went out to my car, had lunch, took a walk around the block, and headed back.

I shot the breeze a little with other examinees to break the tension, but that was it.

I waited until I was on my way home to call anyone to tell them how I thought I did.


----------



## VTskier (May 16, 2006)

I had a relatively painless experience. The proctors were great, there were no distrubances, etc.

I took my exam in Northfield, VT.

VTEnviro - I think I was talking to you. I was parked roadside, green pickup and listening to the Grateful Dead during the lunch break.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

^ Awesome! :???:

If I recall, you worked for the power company and were taking the electrical exam.

How have you been? Feel good about the exam afterwards?

Those proctors were definitely easy to deal with. It helped that the crowd was so small.

I'm getting awful flashbakcs about the exam room right now!


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

I dont know why, i thought the VT was for Virginia Tech ???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

It's for Vermont. Although as soon as I get licensed here I have to get it in New Hampshire too, because I'm a stone's throw away from NH and we do plenty of work there.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2006)

> I dont know why, i thought the VT was for Virginia Tech ???


Go Hokies!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

I would like to see Mike &amp; Marcus Vick's transcript from VT :lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

^ I think I'd like to put "Ron Mexico" on my PE stamp!


----------



## VTskier (May 16, 2006)

VTEnviro,

Your correct about the power company and I was 1 of 4 taking the electrical.

To be honest, my feelings swing both ways. Sometimes I feel confident that I did alright and other times I'm not sure at all. My wife keeps checking to make sure I'm not downstairs studying because I think I have to take it in Oct.

I did hear from one of the people taking the test that someone in the office found out that he had passed before getting the letter from the state. He had checked the professional registration database on the Vt website and saw his name listed as a licensed PE.

If the board has to review and rubberstamp the test results, by looking at the meeting schedule, the June mtg is June 1. This may be too early for the results to have been sent to the state. The next mtg is scheduled for July 13. That is 12 weeks from the test. The woman next to me said she had gotten her results on the 11th week for the Oct 2005 exam.

Barry


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 17, 2006)

> I would like to see Mike &amp; Marcus Vick's transcript from VT :lmao:


Are you sure? They might have done better than you in basket weaving or ballroom dancing......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2006)

I think I was one of two taking the environmental. The poor guy next to me was a hydrogeologist, and envl was the closest thing he could find to get his PE in.

I go from thinking I did pretty well, to second guessing myself, to really not caring one way or the other as long as I get an answer.

I called the Vermont PE Board the other day. I spoke with the secretary (I found her very helpful during the registration process.)

She was kind enough to look up in her files when she formally licensed PE's last year. She said it was around June 10.

She also said we get a letter from ELSES with our results maybe a week before they find out. :dunno:

I would imagine the Board has to formally approve licensure at one of their meetings. From what I've gathered, it's the state that has the final say, but they defer to NCEES passing scores.

I agree that June 1 sounds real early. But, if she issued licenses the second week of June, and the Board meeting is the first Thursday of every month, the timing sounds like it jibes.

The other possibility is that we get the ELSES letter in June, the Board formalizes it in July, and we get our license number, etc. at that time.


----------



## VTskier (May 17, 2006)

VTEnviro -

Nice job on calling the PE board secretary! :claps: That'll be okay just to find out if I passed, I can wait for the formal license number, license fee bill, etc. This waiting is really starting to get to me. It's an emotional roller coaster.

But when I pass ...

:beerchug

or fail .... :beerchug and/or :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2006)

When calling the Board, I figured, what the hell. The worst they can say is they can't help me or provide that info.

The waiting sucks. It's sorta like the build-up, except without the books. At least when you were studying, if you felt fidgety, you could study more.

This is worse in some ways, because you can't do anything other than wait. Like when you were waiting for everyone to file in and the proctor to start reading instructions!

Hell, when we both pass, I'll buy you a :beerchug


----------

